# Tour de France.



## Deleted user 48797 (May 6, 2018)

Hi. Has anyone actually stopped on the Alp D'Huez to watch the event?  I'm planning to go this year and want to pick someone's brains first. 
Thanks.


----------



## 1807truckman (May 6, 2018)

Hi, You'll need to be there a couple of days before at least otherwise there'll be no space.

Graham


----------



## 5andy (May 6, 2018)

There was a thread on this recently. You probably want to be there about a week before to get a decent spot on the Alpe itself. Even at the bottom of the hill the mayhem starts days before the race arrives. Having said that as long as you don’t park your Moho on top of a policeman you can just about park up anywhere. It’s something everyone should experience. If you are more specific I can perhaps answer any questions you might have.


----------



## witzend (May 6, 2018)

Bigusdickus said:


> Hi. Has anyone actually stopped on the Alp D'Huez to watch the event?  I'm planning to go this year and want to pick someone's brains first.
> Thanks.



Already been quite a thread on this just last week

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...ring-tour-de-france.html?highlight=Alp+D'Huez


----------



## witzend (May 6, 2018)

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...ring-tour-de-france.html?highlight=Alp+D'Huez


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 6, 2018)

Bigusdickus said:


> Hi. Has anyone actually stopped on the Alp D'Huez to watch the event?  I'm planning to go this year and want to pick someone's brains first.
> Thanks.



Not sure about Alp D'Huez but don’t go to high up the mountain as on occasions the organisers have moved the finish line lower down the mountain if the wind is extreme.
It happened to my sons friend a few years ago. After getting up near the finish line on mont Ventoux 4 days before the stage they lowered the finish line due to high winds so he missed the finish.


----------

